# Shelf Bracket



## musky (Sep 17, 2008)

hello, I am making some enexpensive book shelf for myself and was just going to do a simple version to try out. I saw a shelf like I am making at Target and the shelves were held on/supported by small screw on kinda L-shaped bracket. I'm not exactly sure what the proper name is. I can't find anything similar to these brackets anywhere. Does anyone know of a place where I could get some without having to spend a bunch of money. This is kinda what they look like. Anything similar will so as long and they are kinda small.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

they're called L brackets or corner braces. Any hardware store should have them starting and 1/2" x 1/2" (leg length) and getting larger.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

I occasionally use similar brackets. I get them either at the local True Value or Ace hardware stores.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Any hardware or big box store will also have ready made shelf brackets. Take a look at then. I think these would be better than the "L" brackets discussed.

George


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

The less holes you drill for a shelf support the better your accuracy. Hense...pins. Rick


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

pianoman said:


> The less holes you drill for a shelf support the better your accuracy. Hense...pins. Rick


I am having one of my typical dense mornings. What did you just say.

G


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

GeorgeC, sorry if I was not clear enough. Can you honestly say that every screw you drive...goes exactly where you intended? Considering grain direction and all. Rick


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

pianoman said:


> GeorgeC, sorry if I was not clear enough. Can you honestly say that every screw you drive...goes exactly where you intended? Considering grain direction and all. Rick


I am still in the dark.

If I drive fewer pilot holes how does that improve accuracy? Accuracy of what? From your second post I would think it was the opposite.

This is one of those days you have to lead my by the hand.

G


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

GeorgeC, you know ...I read my post and it is vague, sorry. I was just trying to imagin building a shelf system using those L-brackets. Each bracket has 4 holes...that`s 16 screws per shelf x what 4 shelves? The cost of 64 screws plus the cost of the brackets...is more than 1 dowel 3/8ths x36"s long and a few drywall screws. I guess I was trying to figure an enexpensive way to build it and not have any hardware showing. It would make for a quick shelf system using the brackets...as far as accuracy...I guess he could use a board to support the shelf while screwing in the brackets. Now, I`m sorry I said anything!! He`s probably already got it built.


----------

